# gutted onlý 1 follicle at scan



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

daý 8 scan , long protocol, ive been on 200iu of puregon and 225 of menpur a daý. Dr Sobek looked and said ive onlý made 1 good follicle and two small ones. he said dont expect eggs at mý age,43.

he has stopped stimmin me and will EC on Wed am.

it doesnt sound like ive got much chance. aný view...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there hon

Sorry about your results

On day 8 of stimming I had one "decent" follie and one "small" one and one "very small" although they did stim me for longer as even the decent one was not a great size until day 11 and the second caught up a bit.

I did actually end up with three eggs (one was rubbish though) and am currently 23w pg with a singleton.

They gave me a 1% chance with my one decent follie at day 8, it does only take one so please please dont give up hope just yet.

Come on follie do your stuff x


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

that is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear. thankyou. i needed tha right now.  thats pepped me right up!!!
xxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Wishing you the very best of luck hunni


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi 11th Hour,

Just thought I'd say good luck with EC.  Presumably they've taken bloods and know that the egg is on track? 

As per my own long/tortured posts today, (thanks again for replying btw), I would rather have one great egg than lots of poorer quality ones. Fingers crossed that your egg will be great quality - that's all you need!

Keep us posted!

Love
Georgie.xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

11th hour,

Try not to give up hope, it only takes one hun and hopefully you've got a top quality egg on board. 

          

Wishing you loads of luck for Wednesday, CG xxxx


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi all,

quick update.


I had EC today  and they collected 5 eggs from apparently 5 follies. They told me the doc couldnt see my left ovary on monday, but i had twp follies. I didnt get that with his English.. as i said .. probs with not doing it in english.


Anyway, I am delighted, and on a high,  as id been set up to expect none. Now i know that this is early days and i have to wait and see.

The doc is going to do do 2 using cytoplasmic transfer method and three normal icsi. 

im not that i ask enough questions, im a bit blown away by it all

I am 43 and  a half by the way.

Thanks for your posts, they really kept my spirits up. xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh what lovely news!!!

Sending good fert and division vibes your way.


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

11th Hour,

That's wonderful news!

I'm so pleased and relieved for you. I hope you have a good choice of quality embies tomorrow.     

Well done! Now take it easy.

Love and best wishes, CG xxxx


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

Ditto, take it easy and all the best


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

11th Hour!

That's just fantastic news - you must be delighted!

When is ET?

Love
Georgie


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed for you hunni


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

been away on holiday with no computer and wondering if any news with you 11th hour!


----------



## carina45 (Jun 28, 2007)

hello ladies, can i ask what your FSH was to give me some hope?  i am 45 and my last month's reading was 17 and i had 4 follicles at my antral follicle scan.  Will be going to see a consultant on tues for the 1st time so will wait and see what they have to say.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi carina I am sorry but I have no idea what my fsh was.

Wishing you the best of luck


----------

